# Gerry's Beam Engine Metric Version



## Swifty (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi all,
Finally finished building another beam engine. I had it just about running on the breeze coming in the window, but then I pulled it apart to finish off some items and now it needs about 8lb pressure to run. Started building about last November, but did not do too much between Christmas and mid January.
looking at the photo's I can see some oil that I should have wiped off, but cant be bothered to take new photo's at the moment. Will try to post a video later, the only video camera I have is on my Ipad, but will give it a go.
Now I have to finish off a twin cylinder reversing marine engine that I started about 10 years ago.

Paul.


----------

